# '06 Altima Moonroof Shattering



## MaternaSER (Oct 22, 2003)

Has anyone else had a problem with the moonroof in the 06 Altima? Mine basically shattered for no reason while i was driving on a smooth, flat road. Didnt know if this was a problem for anyone else........


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

hm... wow, never heard of that happening; warranty cover it? maybe a rock flew up from the road and somehow came down with an unlucky trajectory with enough force... idk wtf lol good luck man


----------



## Black0535Altima (Mar 25, 2006)

that is quiet odd, But i almost thought mine cracked when i heard a loud rock hitting the sunroof but it didnt crak luckily. lets hope that it dont cost too much to replace


----------



## JERRY314 (Feb 5, 2015)

I have a 2013 Altima and mine shattered yesterday, driving on the freeway!!!


----------

